# JP drain clogged



## ggparker14 (Apr 21, 2013)

Can I please get others opinions for a clogged JP drain? Would 998.89 be an appropriate code for this diagnosis?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Mrutkowski18 (Apr 22, 2013)

996.59 may be a little more specific since the complication is technically due to the drain..


----------



## ggparker14 (Apr 22, 2013)

*JP drain*

Thank you for your help.


----------

